# Droid Mini - Miracast problems



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello, 

The device is a Motorola Droid Mini, running Android Kitkat. 

Im trying to use the miracast function to display my screen on my smart tv. I figured out I needed a compatible dongle, so Im using the Chromecast dongle. I can get the tv to pair with the pc, but it will not pair with the phone. There are settings in Miracast that are turned on, and settings with the chromecast app that say they are paired. I can change system settings on the phone and its communicating with the dongle, however I cant get the two to display an image together. Any suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the list for compatibility of the dongle https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/94752/action/auth


----------

